# Assetto Corsa - Mod Empfehlungen und Reviews



## Chemenu (27. September 2016)

Hallo Simracer,

ich dachte mir ich versuche mal einen neuen Sammelthread für wirklich empfehlenswerte Assetto Corsa Mods zu etablieren.
Im Internet finden sich ja wirklich Unmengen an Mods für AC. Einige sind von hervorragender Qualität, andere (noch) nicht.
Hier könnten mit eurer Hilfe die wirklich herausragenden und uneingeschrämkt empfehlenswerten Mods aufgelistet werden, evtl. strukturiert nach Fahrzeugen, Strecken und sonstigen Tools falls genug Mods zusammen kommen.



*Inhaltsverzeichnis

Strecken*
Lake Louise
Bathurst (Mount Panorama)
.

*Fahrzeuge*
Mazda 787B
Honda NSX
Veloce GTS-8
.






Ich fange mal mit einer Strecke an die es mir besonders angetan hat.

*Lake Louise V2.08*

Der Ersteller der Mod hat sich die Umgebung rund um den Lake Louise im Banff National Park (Alberta, Canada) als Vorbild genommen und ein fiktives, 23 km langes Straßennetz rund um den See erstellt.
Die Straßen orientieren sich an echten kanadischen Straßen. Es handelt sich also nicht um eine glatte Rennstrecke, sondern eine Straße mit Unebenheiten, Schlaglöchern und wechselnden Bodenbelägen. Trotz der Beschaffenheit, die an Hillclimb bzw. Aspahlt Rally Strecken erinnert, handelt es sich bei der 23 km lange Strecke um eine geschlossene  Schleife, d.h. man kann ohne Unterbrechung mehrere Runden am Stück drehen sofern das Auto heile bleibt.  Apropos Auto, die Strecke ist definitiv eher für Straßenfahrzeuge geeignet. Rennwagen fühlen sich auf den rauen Straßen nicht so wirklich wohl.

Neben der kostenlosen, 23 km langen Basisversion gibt es noch eine 50 km lange Version, die als “Pay whatever you wish” Version angeboten wird.
Diese erweiterte Version bietet zusätzlich einen Highway und die sog. Crowsnest Hill Climb/Downhill Strecke. Wer auf Hill Climb steht wird diesen Abschnitt lieben! 
Die zusätzlichen Streckenabschnitte sind komplett an die Basisstrecke angebunden, so dass man auch eine 50 km lange Runde fahren kann.

Ich bin so begeistert von dieser Strecke, ich könnte stundenlang schwärmen. 
Mir hat die Strecke schon am normalen Monitor sehr viel Freude bereitet, mit VR Headset ist das ganze aber dank der Serpentinen und Höhenunterschiede wirklich eine Wucht. 
An einigen Stellen ist mir schon ein paar mal etwas mulmig in der Magengegend geworden obwohl mir VR an sich überhaupt nichts ausmacht. Ich denke da liegt für mich auch ein ganz großer Reiz an dieser Strecke. 
Es sist einfach ein geiles Gefühl einen Ford Mustang oder Ferrari 488 GTB durch die Kurven, Kuppen und Senken zu scheuchen und den Sound beim Runterschalten im Tunnel zu genießen.

Für mich war es daher klar dass ich den Ersteller mit einer Spende unterstütze um in den Genuss der erweiterten Version zu kommen und die weitere Entwicklung zu unterstützen.
Ich hoffe dass die angekündigten Verbesserungen nicht mehr allzu lange auf sich warten lassen, die aktuelle Version 2.08 stammt schließlich schon vom März 2016.

Verbesserungswürdig sind unter anderem die Umgebungstexturen der Berge und die sehr groben Modelle der Gebäude. Man sollte hier keine Prachtgrafik erwarten.
Wer über die eher maue Grafik hinwegsehen kann und einfach nur den Fahrspaß erleben will, der macht mit der Strecke meiner Meinung nach absolut nichts verkehrt.
Bugs sind mir bisher beim normalen Fahren keine untergekommen. Jedoch fällt man aber z.B. durch die Map ins bodenlose Nichts wenn man mit dem Auto in den See stürzt (nicht dass mir das passiert wäre *hust*  ).
Ich denke das ist ein verschmerzbarer Fehler, denn so ein Auto hat in einem See eh nichts verloren. ^^

Zum Abschluss noch ein paar Links. Screenshots und Beschreibungen der Streckenlayouts (kostenlose und erweiterte Version) finden sich im offiziellen Thread im AC Forum.

Offizieller Thread im AC Forum: http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/i...w-roads-and-layouts-updated-mar-9-2016.13505/

Download der kostenlosen 23km langen Version: lakelouise_208
Spende und Download der erweiterten 50km Version: File Listing

PDF mit weiteren Infos, Streckenplan und Screenshots: http://racelakelouise.com/download/LakeLouise 2.0.pdf

Trailer zur Version 2:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQ0_GbivAGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (28. September 2016)

Wenns denn (endlich einmal) erscheinen würde: Der Porsche DLC.


----------



## Chemenu (28. September 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenns denn (endlich einmal) erscheinen würde: Der Porsche DLC.



Alter, kannst Du nicht wenigstens eine Mod vorstellen? 
Das sollte hier nicht in einen unübersichtlichen Spam-Thread ausarten. 
Und DLCs sind keine Mods, die haben hier höchstens was verloren wenn sie Voraussetzung für eine Mod sind.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. September 2016)

Der Mazda 787B, meine liebste Kiste aus Gran Turismo 4.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mazda 787B | RaceDepartment


----------



## Neawoulf (28. September 2016)

Guter Thread! Meine Modvorstellung:

*Honda NSX *von Some1, Nevercrash und David Domingues

Zum ersten Mal erschien diese Mod vor einigen Jahren für rFactor 1. Das 3d Modell stammte von Some1, die Fahrphysik von Niels Heusinkveld (inzwischen Physikguru bei den Reiza Studios). Vor einiger Zeit erschien die Mod dann auch in einer für Assetto Corsa angepassten Version. Falls jetzt jemand "RIPPED!!!" schreien will: Die  AssCo Version der Mod stammt ebenfalls von Some1, die Fahrphysik allerdings von David Domingues, während Nevercrash für den Sound verantwortlich ist.

Das waren jetzt wahrscheinlich reichlich Informationen, die an sich uninteressant sind, wenn man das Auto einfach nur fahren will. Von daher fand ich jetzt mal mit dem Auto an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(die Bilder stammen von einer älteren Version, das 3d-Modell ist aber ziemlich gleich geblieben)

Der Honda NSX ist in Sachen Leistungsdaten nach heutigen Maßstäben vermutlich nicht sehr spektakulär. Es gibt einen V6 Saugmotor mit, je nach Variante, 270 bis 300 PS Die Beschleunigung von 0 auf 100 beträgt knapp unter 6 Sekunden und mehr als 270 Sachen macht die Kiste auch nicht ohne Modifikationen. Mit mindestens 1,4 Tonnen ist das Auto zwar nicht übergewichtig, aber auch kein Fliegengewicht. Trotzdem macht das Auto Spaß. Die vergleichsweise schmalen Reifen erlauben zwar keinen massiven Grip, aber dafür sehr schön kontrollierbaren Grip-Verlust. Ein bisschen wie ein Toyota GT86 mit Mittelmotor und mehr Leistung. Die leistungsgesteigerte Type-R Version macht dann auch auf der Rennstrecke Spaß, wie Ayrton Senna damals eindrucksvoll bewiesen hat. 

Und diesen Fahrspaß hat man sehr gut nach Assetto Corsa übertragen. Das Auto sieht nicht nur grafisch gut aus und klingt gut, sondern er fährt sich auch sehr schön. Er fährt geradeaus, wenn er soll. Er geht quer, wenn man es ihm erlaubt, und man kann ihn danach auch wieder einfangen. Zur Vorbereitung auf dieses kleine Review wollte ich eben noch eine oder zwei Runden damit auf Vallelunga fahren. Dann sind es dreimal soviele Runden geworden, inkl. abgefahrener Hinterreifen.

Das Auto kommt in vier verschiedenen Varianten: Jeweils zwei Versionen des "normalen" NSX und zwei Versionen des NSX Type R.

Was gut ist:
- das agile Fahrverhalten, das sich sehr realistisch anfühlt und gleichzeitig viel Spaß macht
- das 3d Modell und die Texturen
- der Sound (vielleicht einer der besten Cockpit-Sounds in Assetto Corsa, offizieller Content eingeschlossen)

Was nicht so gut ist:
- nutzt noch eine ältere Version des Reifenmodells (stört mich persönlich nicht)
- Der vordere Cockpitbereich und die Seiten sind sehr detailliert. Die Sitze und der Blick nach hinten dagegen wirken etwas lieblos

Mein Fazit: Insgesamt vielleicht nicht das spektakulärste Auto, aber eine der qualitativ hochwertigsten Fahrzeugmods für Assetto Corsa.

Download: Honda NSX | RaceDepartment


----------



## Neawoulf (28. September 2016)

Einen hab ich noch. "Ich muss noch ein Review schreiben" ist auch ne schöne Rechtfertigung, noch ne halbe Stunde länger über die Rennstrecke zu heizen, um sich das Auto nochmal in Erinnerung zu rufen.
*
Veloce GTS-8 *

Credits:
Originalfahrzeug von Henry Clay Atchison III und Keith Kaucher
Mod von Alberto Daniel Russo, Aphidgod und iRider 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neben den bekannten Sportwagen von Ferrari, Porsche und Lamborghini gibt es auch viele interessante Fahrzeuge, die weniger bekannt sind oder im Laufe der Jahre in Vergessenheit gerieten. Und es gibt Autos, die gibt's noch gar nicht. Der Veloce GTS-8 ist so ein Auto. Henry Clay Atchison III wollte einen Sportwagen haben. Nicht irgend einen, sondern seinen eigenen. Und der ist derzeit in Arbeit. Der Designer des Fahrzeugs (Keith Kaucher) kam auf einen 3d-Designer (Alberto Daniel Russo) zu und wollte ein 3d-Modell zu seinem Design haben. Und dieser 3d-Designer hat sich entschlossen, nicht nur ein 3d-Modell des Fahrzeugs zu erstellen, sondern gleich auch eine fahrbare Variante für Assetto Corsa.

Wenn man sich das Fahrzeug anguckt mag man meinen, einen Ferrari aus den 60ern oder frühen 70er Jahren vor sich zu haben. Ganz verkehrt ist der Eindruck nicht, war doch der Dino 246 GTS eine Inspirationsquelle für das Design des Veloce GTS-8. Die Technik unter der Haube ist allerdings topaktuell. Der V8 Mittelmotor leistet knapp 500 PS und schiebt den Retro-Sportwagen in etwas über 4 Sekunden von 0 auf 100. Und das Auto hat nicht nur Leistung, es ist mit 1,1 Tonnen auch noch sehr leicht. In den Topf kommen dann noch die 6-Gang H-Schaltung, der Heckantrieb und die fehlende Traktionskontrolle und fertig ist das Hochleistungsspaßmobil im Retro-Look.

Technisch ist das 3d-Modell sehr gut umgesetzt. Die Texturen wirken schön, das Cockpit allein versprüht schon Atmosphäre, bevor man überhaupt losgefahren ist. Die Fahrphysik gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Das Auto hat Leistung, ist aber keineswegs zickig. Wer will, kann die Kiste auch ohne Ende quer treiben. Genug Leistung und Drehmoment sind jederzeit vorhanden.

Was gut ist:
- Das Design ist einfach schön
- 3d-Modell und Texturen wirken sehr hochwertig
- Die Fahrphysik ist gut umgesetzt und macht Spaß

Was nicht so gut ist:
- Es gibt keinen Innenspiegel. Nur ein Tablet für die Rückfahrkamera weiter unten im Cockpit, das aber die meiste Zeit vom rechten Arm verdeckt ist. Im Rennen hilft einem das nicht.
- Es gibt nur eine Lackierung (hier helfen Mods)

Fazit: Der Veloce GTS-8 ist zwar kein Rennwagen und bietet keinerlei Downforce.  Wer aber einfach nur fahren will und dabei Spaß haben möchte, sollte  ihn unbedingt mal testen. Wer auf den Grip eines modernen GT-Rennwagens verzichten kann, der wird damit auch im Duell gegen andere seinen Spaß haben.

Download: Veloce GTS-8 | RaceDepartment
Weitere Lackierungen: Veloce GTS-8 Color Pack | RaceDepartment


----------



## Chemenu (25. April 2017)

Nach langer Zeit stelle ich mal wieder eine Mod für AC vor. Diesmal eine Strecke.

*Bathurst (Mount Panorama)*

Mir gefällt die Umsetzung sehr gut, macht Spaß zu fahren und sorgt für spannende und anstrengende Rennen. 

Hier ein Video zur Strecke:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YDHr1CUWVRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Download Link: Bathurst | RaceDepartment


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Juli 2017)

Es gibt ein neues Spaßmobil für Assetto Corsa als Mod: Den *Caterham 7 Super Sprint 1995* von Ben O'Bro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie viel Spaß können 133 PS machen? Klingt erstmal nicht sonderlich beeindruckend. Aber wenn man berücksichtigt, dass die Kiste nur knapp über 500 kg wiegt, sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus. Selbst ein aktueller Mazda MX-5 wiegt fast das doppelte und hat auch nur 160 PS. Kurz gesagt: Die Kiste mache tierisch Spaß und fährt sich genau so, wie ich es von so einem Auto erwarten würde. Sportlich, agil, gut beherrschbar und bei knapp 200 km/h ist Schluss. Aber das macht absolut nichts. Ich finde, Fahrspaß macht sich nicht an der Geschwindigkeit fest, sondern wie viel Spaß das Auto an seinem Limit macht und wie fahrbar es dabei bleibt. Und das trifft auf den Caterham definitiv zu.

Auch aus technischer Sicht überzeugt die Mod: Es gibt den Caterham 7 Super Sprint in drei Versionen: Linkslenker, Rechtslenker und Clamshell, mit altmodischen Radabdeckungen auf der Vorderachse und kleinen Einzelfenstern statt einer großen Windschutzscheibe. Diese Variante versprüht aufgrund des Designs auch reichlich Oldschool-Charme. Und jede dieser drei Varianten ist einfach unglaublich liebevoll gemacht. Jedes noch so kleine Schräubchen ist in 3d gehalten, die Texturen reflektieren das Licht korrekt, selbst der Überzug des Dashboards wirkt 3d-dimensional, auch wenn es nur eine Textur ist. Dazu kommt noch die unglaublich gute Animation der Aufhängung, die man, Caterham-typisch, immer im Blick hat.

Eigentlich hat die Mod nur eine Schwachstelle: Den Sound. An sich klingt das Auto nicht schlecht, aber bei ca. 4500 Umdrehungen passt der Übergang der Soundsamples nicht ganz richtig. Es klingt so, als würde der Wagen plötzlich 500 Umdrehungen mehr aus dem Hut zaubern. Wenn das aber noch gefixt wird, wäre dies meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Fahrzeuge, die es bisher für Assetto Corsa gab ... offizieller Content eingeschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Modder schreibt übrigens, dass er noch weitere Caterham-Versionen plant: Unter anderem einen 2017 Caterham Academy (quasi die Einsteigervariante) und auch stärkere Versionen, wie den Caterham 420R mit über 200 PS.

Download gibt's auf RaceDepartment: Caterham 7 Super Sprint 1995 | RaceDepartment


----------



## Chemenu (23. Januar 2022)

Ich muss mal wieder eine Mod für AC empfehlen: Die beiden TA2 Fahrzeuge vom VRC Modding Team.

Hier der Link zum Paket: https://vrc-modding-team.net/show/package/3

Es gibt die beiden Fahrzeuge (Mustang und Camaro, nur anders benannt) auch einzeln, das Paket kostet aber nur 5 EUR. Es handelt sich um Trans Am Rennwagen mit manuellem 4 Gang Getriebe und ohne ABS oder TC.

Ich bin absolut begeistert wie gut diese Autos gelungen sind. Das Fahrverhalten ist einfach spektakulär, genauso wie man es von echten Trans Am Rennen kennt. Wilde Drifts sind keine Seltenheit. Man könnte sagen es ist GT3 ohne Aero und Pussy Fahrhilfen. 

Sound ist super (V8!), an der Grafik kann ich auch nichts aussetzen. Ganz klare Kaufempfehlung von mir. Ich gebe der Mod volle 8 Zylinder!


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Januar 2022)

Sieht interessant aus. Ehrlich gesagt wusste ich gar nicht, dass es diese modernen Trans Am Fahrzeug gibt. Dachte die fahren inzwischen auch alle GT3 oder GTE, wie so ziemlich alle anderen Rennserien. 

Da ich in letzter Zeit kaum fahre (danke für die "tollen" Treiber, Nvidia!) werde ich die Mod aber wohl erstmal nicht kaufen.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Januar 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus. Ehrlich gesagt wusste ich gar nicht, dass es diese modernen Trans Am Fahrzeug gibt. Dachte die fahren inzwischen auch alle GT3 oder GTE, wie so ziemlich alle anderen Rennserien.
> 
> Da ich in letzter Zeit kaum fahre (danke für die "tollen" Treiber, Nvidia!) werde ich die Mod aber wohl erstmal nicht kaufen.


GTE ist ja inzwischen tot, wird ersetzt durch GT3 (AOC) bzw. GTD (IMSA). 
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen mal so ein TransAm Rennen anzuschauen auf den div. YouTube Kanälen. Echt spektakulär und es sind eher kurze Sprintrennen. Es gibt Serien in USA, Australien und Asien soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Januar 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> GTE ist ja inzwischen tot, wird ersetzt durch GT3 (AOC) bzw. GTD (IMSA).
> Ich kann dir nur empfehlen mal so ein TransAm Rennen anzuschauen auf den div. YouTube Kanälen. Echt spektakulär und es sind eher kurze Sprintrennen. Es gibt Serien in USA, Australien und Asien soweit ich weiß.


Werde ich mal anschauen. An der GT3 Klasse hab ich mich inzwischen ziemlich totgesehen bzw. in Sims gefahren.


----------

